# probably NSFW probably



## mmaria (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## pgriz (Mar 12, 2015)

sooo....   Why are you hiding the fingers?


----------



## mattpayne11 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice looking shot... it tells a story, like she is hiking something or is ashamed... or ... [insert your vision here]


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 12, 2015)

I really like the composition, and the photo overall!!!


----------



## weepete (Mar 12, 2015)

Very nice mmaria, the tones are excelent and you've got the difference between subject and background spot on.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

pgriz said:


> sooo....   Why are you hiding the fingers?


oh lol!

you figured it out immediately!  

the reason is... she's a nail-biter, don't have nice nails so I had to hide them 

any other comments from you?


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

mattpayne11 said:


> Nice looking shot... it tells a story, like she is hiking something or is ashamed... or ... [insert your vision here]


 yeah... that's where I was going for 



FITBMX said:


> I really like the composition, and the photo overall!!!


Thanks for letting me know 



weepete said:


> Very nice mmaria, the tones are excelent and you've got the difference between subject and background spot on.


 Thanks Pete, glad you like it


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2015)

Another nice one. I like the image title.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 13, 2015)

This is great Marija, really lovely BW conversion and levels management.  The composition is just my cup of tea - tight and restrictive - it really draws you in.  The necklace detail adds just the right amount of interest without taking centre stage. 

I really like the style that your shots are going in at the moment.  You should be very pleased with yourself!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 13, 2015)

mmaria said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > sooo....   Why are you hiding the fingers?
> ...



Ok, here goes:

The woman is nude and holding her hands over her breasts in a way that communicates that she is aware of her nudity and the viewer’s looking at her.  The posture and the tightness of the grip imply that she’s not very comfortable with that situation.  The light serves to emphasize her cleavage, which also attracts our attention by the pendant pointing to it, and the arms crossed over it.  The only thing we can see of the woman’s face is her chin, and we can see that she is looking to the right, away from the center of the image, almost as if trying to exit the focus of our attention.  Your placement of her so that she occupies only the right side of the image, adds to the tension of the model and a feeling that one may get if one walked into a room by accident and noticed the woman in it, yet the full frontal presentation tells us we’re supposed to be looking at her.  The viewer is aware of her nudity, the model is also aware and not happy with it.  As others have noted, the conversion does an excellent job of maintaining a smooth tonal range, while at the same time separating your model from the background.

Personally, I get a lot of tension from this image.  In a more conventional boudoir photo, the intention is to invite the viewer in.  In this one, we see someone who is there for us to look at, but is not very happy about it, which makes us question why is she there.  If that was your intention, you succeeded brilliantly.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> Another nice one. I like the image title.


 yeah.. I like it too 



Forkie said:


> This is great Marija, really lovely BW conversion and levels management.  The composition is just my cup of tea - tight and restrictive - it really draws you in.  The necklace detail adds just the right amount of interest without taking centre stage.
> 
> I really like the style that your shots are going in at the moment.  You should be very pleased with yourself!


Forkie... are you saying that I'm good as long as I keep shooting women's body?


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Ok, here goes:
> 
> The woman is nude and holding her hands over her breasts in a way that communicates that she is aware of her nudity and the viewer’s looking at her.  The posture and the tightness of the grip imply that she’s not very comfortable with that situation.  The light serves to emphasize her cleavage, which also attracts our attention by the pendant pointing to it, and the arms crossed over it.  The only thing we can see of the woman’s face is her chin, and we can see that she is looking to the right, away from the center of the image, almost as if trying to exit the focus of our attention.  Your placement of her so that she occupies only the right side of the image, adds to the tension of the model and a feeling that one may get if one walked into a room by accident and noticed the woman in it, yet the full frontal presentation tells us we’re supposed to be looking at her.  The viewer is aware of her nudity, the model is also aware and not happy with it.  As others have noted, the conversion does an excellent job of maintaining a smooth tonal range, while at the same time separating your model from the background.
> 
> Personally, I get a lot of tension from this image.  In a more conventional boudoir photo, the intention is to invite the viewer in.  In this one, we see someone who is there for us to look at, but is not very happy about it, which makes us question why is she there.  If that was your intention, you succeeded brilliantly.


well done Sir, well done!

Thank you Paul!

(I'm smiling right now because I really can't imagine what you're going to say when I post the next one )


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2015)

I know what I'm going to say. …….lol


I'm absolutely impressed with the views of your photos. Your framing is impeccable. I have to admit, I'm a little jealous. lol. You have a great sense of vision Maria.


----------



## runnah (Mar 13, 2015)

great photo, the pose reminds me a bit of Mary Katherine Gallagher.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 13, 2015)

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Another nice one. I like the image title.
> ...




Haha, no!  That's just a bonus


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> I'm absolutely impressed with the views of your photos. Your framing is impeccable. I have to admit, I'm a little jealous. lol. You have a great sense of vision Maria.


...and you should be jealous! 


you guys are soo... hm... I wouldn't get this many compliments if the subject was different..

*gone to shoot elderly people


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 13, 2015)

mmaria said:


> you guys are soo... hm... I wouldn't get this many compliments if the subject was different..
> 
> *gone to shoot elderly people



Hey now! If a different subject looked *that* good, I'm sure you'd get just as much. It's not anyone's fault that the subject is more appealing than your avarage flower shot. ;-)


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2015)

No no…..you are very artistic….It just helps to have subjects that "peak" my interest…..?


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 13, 2015)

Wo


EIngerson said:


> No no…..you are very artistic….It just helps to have subjects that "peak" my interest…..?


Woah there! I thought this was a family friendly forum?! ;-)


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Wo
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> ...




It is….We're one big, happy family.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 13, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Wo
> ...


so many thoughts on this... none are appropriate enough to actually convey. *Sigh*


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



Lol, Do tell….


----------



## annamaria (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm impressed with the artistic vision of the photo.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 13, 2015)

oh. I thought it was another squirrel


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2015)

Very nice Maria - the one nit that I will offer is that she seems to be pressing too hard with her arms and fingers and there's apparent skin distortion around the breasts and between her arm and torso.  I would suggest treating this pose in the same manner as we do the hand beside the cheek, that is, place the hands where you want them, but don't allow the model to press down.  It's a bit of a challenge to hold that sort of pose, but.... who cares.  That's a model's lot in life.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 13, 2015)

This pulls you in, and let's you ponder the story.  Nice job Mmaria.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 13, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Very nice Maria - the one nit that I will offer is that she seems to be pressing too hard with her arms and fingers and there's apparent skin distortion around the breasts and between her arm and torso.  I would suggest treating this pose in the same manner as we do the hand beside the cheek, that is, place the hands where you want them, but don't allow the model to press down.  It's a bit of a challenge to hold that sort of pose, but.... who cares.  That's a model's lot in life.


Can I please rate this "informative" AND "funny"?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Maria - the one nit that I will offer is that she seems to be pressing too hard with her arms and fingers and there's apparent skin distortion around the breasts and between her arm and torso.  I would suggest treating this pose in the same manner as we do the hand beside the cheek, that is, place the hands where you want them, but don't allow the model to press down.  It's a bit of a challenge to hold that sort of pose, but.... who cares.  That's a model's lot in life.
> ...


Depends on which part you think is funny and which informative!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 13, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Maria - the one nit that I will offer is that she seems to be pressing too hard with her arms and fingers and there's apparent skin distortion around the breasts and between her arm and torso.  I would suggest treating this pose in the same manner as we do the hand beside the cheek, that is, place the hands where you want them, but don't allow the model to press down.  It's a bit of a challenge to hold that sort of pose, but.... who cares.  That's a model's lot in life.
> ...


Looks like you went with informative so I did funny.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 14, 2015)

Love!!!!!!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Wo
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> ...


Jazzie niceee


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2015)

annamaria said:


> I'm impressed with the artistic vision of the photo.


 I think I can't handle more compliments...

Thanks Anna 



bribrius said:


> oh. I thought it was another squirrel


oh



tirediron said:


> Very nice Maria - the one nit that I will offer is that she seems to be pressing too hard with her arms and fingers and there's apparent skin distortion around the breasts and between her arm and torso.  I would suggest treating this pose in the same manner as we do the hand beside the cheek, that is, place the hands where you want them, but don't allow the model to press down.  It's a bit of a challenge to hold that sort of pose, but.... who cares.  That's a model's lot in life.



Thank you John, very useful


----------



## mmaria (Mar 14, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> This pulls you in, and let's you ponder the story.  Nice job Mmaria.


 Thanks Ed, glad you stopped by 



kathyt said:


> Love!!!!!!


 Hey Kathy, thanks! 
Nice to have you around


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 14, 2015)

Put on my superman suit, just for you Mmaria
A friend of mine did this up.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 14, 2015)

mmaria said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed with the artistic vision of the photo.
> ...



Hey compliments are a good thing. Enjoy it  ;-)


----------



## mmaria (Mar 16, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> View attachment 97045 Put on my superman suit, just for you Mmaria
> A friend of mine did this up.


Oh Ed!

What happened!? Sorry to see you in hospital...

I hope you're well now and in your home photographing something! 

PS: that superman suit looks good on you


----------



## mmaria (Mar 16, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Hey compliments are a good thing. Enjoy it  ;-)


it feels nice but I've never learn to actually enjoy it.... unfortunately

thanks!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 16, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> I really like the composition, and the photo overall!!!


Of course you do 

@mmaria Really love the shot, it's interesting because it's not the kind of work you usually do!
And hey, just so you know, I haven't forgotten about our little pact. It's just taking forever to settle in bangalore, a week or two and I'll be back on track.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 16, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> @mmaria Really love the shot, it's interesting because it's not the kind of work you usually do!
> And hey, just so you know, I haven't forgotten about our little pact. It's just taking forever to settle in bangalore, a week or two and I'll be back on track.


no problem Raj! 

hope it's all good on your new job!


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 16, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the composition, and the photo overall!!!
> ...



Everybody always has their minds in the gutter!!!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 17, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> Everybody always has their minds in the gutter!!!


We are but simple creatures, blame the maker if you must!


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 17, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody always has their minds in the gutter!!!
> ...



I know you would just pass the buck!


----------



## jenko (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, you have really grown in your photography! I love this. The composition, lighting, crop, everything. Looks like a Calvin Klein ad.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2015)

jenko said:


> Wow, you have really grown in your photography!
> 
> I love this. The composition, lighting, crop, everything. Looks like a Calvin Klein ad.


awwwwwwww

Thank you Jennifer! That's really nice to hear


----------

